# how do i take care of a betta fish 2 of them



## chantz998 (Jul 10, 2008)

how do i take care of them in a small double sidied tank :?: :?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

?

There's a betta care sticky that you should read.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well... it's much to long to write here. At the top of the page there should be a sticky that describes betta care. Good luck and do your research, your fish will thank you!


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

How small is the divided tank?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

the general basics for bettas is at least 2.5gallons of water EACH, they need a heater for 78 degree enviorment, 25% water changes every couple days, and pellets or flakes as their main food for their diet. 

there is still much more than this to have a happy/healthy betta so ya read the betta care sticky.


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

well i have 4 of them 3 males and one female. And im getting some new females and a few more males. Well heres how i care for my fish. I have a 15 gallon divided betta tank which has my pink veiltale and my king plakat. There is a whisper filter on the left side. I also have 1 three gallon tank for my betta male halfmoon. And my female lives as of right now in a 2.5 gallon hex betta bowl. I feed them betta pellets about 2 or 3 a day. And for my king plakat i feed him 4. I use little water conditioner. Because you can wait about 24 hours and the water will be conditioned naturaly. As for plants i have a few cloth/silk plants and a few live and a few plastic plants that arent that sharp. I also have rainbow gravel that adds some pop of color. I change the water for the smaller tanks every week on saturday or sunday. And for the big tanks i dont change it as often but every month on average. i hope this helps im new to this site and im just trying to get a few posts in.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

For the big tanks you should be doing at least 50% per week. For the smaller tanks one 50% and one 100% water change every week. 

Also you must use the correct amount of conditioner. Aging the water lets come chemicals out, but not all.


----------



## catappa leaves (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,

I have put-up some very useful information about Betta Fish keeping and caring in my site for everyone to access. 

It is titled Aquarium Resources under Category. I have two topic there currently, that is Betta Fish Care and The Aquarium Secret.

Hope it will be useful and helpful to you. 





chantz998 said:


> how do i take care of them in a small double sidied tank :?: :?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

chantz998 said:


> how do i take care of them in a small double sidied tank :?: :?


How small is it? You shouldn't divide anything less than 5 gallons.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is almost 3 yesrs old!! Someone had to dig pretty deep to find this one.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

LOLOLOL I guess so! XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It's a bad idea to let them see each other it will cause stress it is a good idea to get two separate 2.5 gallon tanks and bettas and put something unclear like car board or put an unclear separater for the tanks sorry about the spelling in my area I am regarded as a fish expert and remember the bigger the tank the longer the fish lives. and if their two females add a third and you do not need the divider.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is over a year old. Please check dates before posting.


----------

